# Fluval FX6???



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows of or heard anything about Fluval coming out with the FX6 cannister? I was in my lfs picking up another led strip for my lighting and the store owner told me his salesman was down in Florida at a meeting to introduce new products. He said that he expects to hear some info about a New FX6 being introduced from this guy by Monday. Not being released Monday but a report from his sales guy Lol! Is this old news or Nonsense??


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like it's already out across the pond. http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... ilter.html


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

So at that price it's $344.80 US dollars 562.6 GPH 1.5 Gallon media tray. If the US version is the same.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow $344 US Fx5 $260 range whats the difference? 10% more energy efficient. I dont own a Fx5 yet but would be curious once I speak with the LFS owner to see what type of info he got from his sales guy. Its nice sometimes to have the latest products but certainly dont want to be the guinea pig that ends up testing a new product especially at that price point.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> So at that price it's $344.80 US dollars 562.6 GPH 1.5 Gallon media tray. If the US version is the same.


Their price for the FX5 is 215 pounds, so the difference is about 10 pounds. I think a 5 to 10% difference in the US would make sense. It looks like most of the dimensions are the same(or very close).


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Well i thought it was interesting to note the GPH change. That was a major difference. Which makes me ponder now even more about the arguments i've seen on them being too much to be a good biological filter in comparison to lets say eheim's with much less. Curious what their reasoning was.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Well i thought it was interesting to note the GPH change. That was a major difference. Which makes me ponder now even more about the arguments i've seen on them being too much to be a good biological filter in comparison to lets say eheim's with much less. Curious what their reasoning was.


Great point, perhaps the blow by issues were being addressed as well? Is there increased room for bio media compared to the Fx5?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

No idea. I looked for reviews, nothing came up yet. Media basket is the same size, no decent pics to compare the 2 versions on that matter. Guess we'll have to wait for a euro person to go buy one, and fill us in


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

I was just getting ready to buy the FX5....wait or not? Hmmmm.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder what the knobs are on the top.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

rgr4475 said:


> Looks like it's already out across the pond. http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... ilter.html


The only weird thing is that it isn't on Fluval UK's website.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

If I receive any info Monday from the LFS owner I will be sure to pass it on. Guess its a waiting game at this point, at least its not just a rumor that it exists.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

metricliman said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it's already out across the pond. http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... ilter.html
> ...


I noticed that too. Perhaps since we are acessing from the a US, it is directing us to a US based site. :-?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I wonder what the knobs are on the top.


I'm guessing they are to control the flow between the dual outputs. So they can be set to return at different pressures.

"the twin return outlets can be adjusted to create specific water flows"


----------



## glenngreen (Mar 1, 2005)

I only see one intake and one output hose connection. Seems like a black FX5 to me, with a couple of knobs (with dubious functionality) for adjusting the flow...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I sent them a email, wonder if they'll respond.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Hagen deleted my case #, guess they are mad the info is out lol there's a fx6 on eBay no specs given


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

tut,tut, naughty you for rocking their boat :lol:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

This guy bought a tank from a booth at an expo from Hagen... it has TWO FX6's.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?527330-What-would-this-cost-(1-Viewing)


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Please find the below new message added to your Hagen Customer Service case#: 130221-000011:

Subject: FX 6
To respond to this message or to manage your account preferences, click here. Please do not respond to this email.

New Message

Dear Stephen *******,

We thank you for taking the time to contact us.

One dial is for the maintenance on the filter and the other is for changing the water in the tank.

These fx6's are not available in the US at this time. We do not know when they will be available.

Thank you,
Elaine Boyce
Customer Service Dept.
Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting. I see they are using the Red/White color theme like with the 06' series. I hope they didn't make the Intake and Output white like they did on the new 06's. Either way, might be a good opportunity to wait it out and see if the FX5's drop in price or even get the FX6 if they are priced right.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

glenngreen said:


> I only see one intake and one output hose connection. Seems like a black FX5 to me, with a couple of knobs (with dubious functionality) for adjusting the flow...


Hmmm, Son of the fx5 he is....


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey...!!! maybe they will be some good deals on the remaining FX5's? For those getting ready to look for a filter.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on everyone I won't even try to turn this into a FX5 bashing I Swear!!!! Me and my FX5 have sort of come to terms 8) it's just a unique filter you need to understand to get the most out of it. :dancing: lol


----------

